# Gaggia Classic Help



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to all new members who have received a Gaggia Classic as a gift for Christmas or who have bought one to replace an old coffee machine

If you have tried to use it and ended up with little jets of coffee everywhere (up the walls, all over the bench etc) then it is likely that you are using the Pressurised Portafilter Basket that comes standard with new Gaggia Classics

We have recently had a few enquiries from members with this problem and in all cases have solved this by purchasing a new standard basket for the machine

The new baskets replace the pressurised basket (remove the basket and insert the new one) and then tamp the coffee as you normally would

The coffee should then disperse evenly through the bottom of the portafilter into the spouts and straight into the cup (and not all over the walls)

A quick search of this forum should throw up several answers to this problem but feel free to start a thread for further discussion

Pictures or video is also helpful

Finally, welcome to Coffee Forums UK - we recommend registering (free) to get the most value from this site


----------

